# Satin Balls



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats sounds like plenty. Raw is perfectly fine. I would just space the balls out a bit from the kibble. Do it once a day to start and see how she does.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

They will make her gain (which is what you're wanting)... but go with what Olie mentioned and space them out from the kibble.

Sometimes they make my dogs sick because they are quite rich and they get nasty poos. Also, watch her and her fuzzy self with them, as it creates a nice "raw meat/peanut butter/oaty" cement that is a pita to get out of hair. When I gave Tate his I normally tore them in to smaller pieces on my own and gave him little pieces one at a time to keep him from getting it on his face or legs.

I also found brushing his teeth afterward helped with the smell it gave his breath... which... brushing teeth is always a good habit to start!


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

My 4.5 month old pup LOVES them. Hubby calls them Spoo Balls, and my dog goes literally crazy when the freezer door opens.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

OK. Thanks. Its her hip bones that are really sticking out. I think her spine sticks out too, but perhaps that is OK in a poodle.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I prepare the satin balls, spray several muffin trays with Pam and put 3 full TBSP in each tin. I make around 6 muffin trays like this cover with foil stack on top of each other and put for 1 full day in the deep freezer.

Once they are frozen, I bang the muffin tray and loosen all the satin balls and then freeze them in large ziplock bags (when you spray with pam they release quite easily without ever sticking to the pan)

Each satin ball weighs 1/4 pound (3 big TBSP's) and I give it to each dog once daily, before bedtime as a snack.

I dont have to fatten any of my dogs or keep weight on them, they are in good weight and condition, I do give them the satin balls as a nutritious treat 3 hours after their dinner.

If you have a finniky dog refusing to eat, mash the satin ball into his food and he will lick the bowl.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She will eat OK. The breeder left food down all day. I don't do that. If I did, Tyson would eat the lot and anyway, I prefer to feed each dog separately so I know how much they are eating. She will eat just fine, its just that the vet said she could do with gaining a few pounds. So this is to help with that.

I looked up Total on the Net - it says its not available in Canada. I looked everywhere for 100 percent wheat flakes - no luck. In the end I bought Shredded Wheat because its 100 percent wheat with no added sugar or salt. 

I am just going to make them now.

Can someone tell me what is the correct number of 1 inch satin balls to give a mini per day, to help her gain weight. How many and when shall I give them to her?

And how will I know when she has gained enough weight?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Purley said:


> She will eat OK. The breeder left food down all day. I don't do that. If I did, Tyson would eat the lot and anyway, I prefer to feed each dog separately so I know how much they are eating. She will eat just fine, its just that the vet said she could do with gaining a few pounds. So this is to help with that.
> You are right I also dont leave food ad lib. They gain weight this way and become way too finiky. Dogs are creatures of habit you put the food down in the a.m. leave it there for 1/2 hour if not eating, lift and give in the p.m. if they see you do this often enough trust me they will eat it right then and there because they know you wont put it down for them during the day.. This makes for good eaters
> 
> I looked up Total on the Net - it says its not available in Canada. I looked everywhere for 100 percent wheat flakes - no luck. In the end I bought Shredded Wheat because its 100 percent wheat with no added sugar or salt.
> ...


just palpate her rib cage putting both your palms and going up and down the length of the rib cage on both sides. You should be able to feel the ribs but NOT feel them too much. If you palms are diging in between the ribs that means she is too skinny, if you feel the ribs but also feel a nice sheeth over them of fat that is the ideal. In any case I would much rather have a skinny poodle than a fat one


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Um.

Be careful if you do a google search on 'satin balls'. :scared:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

taxtell said:


> um.
> 
> Be careful if you do a google search on 'satin balls'. :scared:


lmao!!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I made 1 inch balls -- about the size of a meatball. How many of those and how often should she get them? I don't want her to get diarrhea!

She had one before I froze them. She really liked it. I felt sorry for Tyson, he really wanted one, but he is generally a little over weight. He got a little dog biscuit instead.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyson is chubby BECAUSE he eats "biscuits". They are pure junk food and contain all wheat and glutens, bone meal and crap like that. Give him a satin ball once in a while and pitch the dry biscuits. Make a "light" satin ball for Tyson so he doesn't feel slighted.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

So - nobody told me how many and how often Lucy can get a one inch size ball.

They are actually teeny little biscuits from the healthfood store. It says they are all natural and they very seldom get them. I usually save them for Cooper when he is here and the others are getting their meal - so Cooper doesn't feel left out. He weighs 57 lbs and he generally gets two or three of the little ones. Mind you, Cooper is always on the go and he could probably eat a couple of dozen and he wouldn't get fat. But they are just meant for a treat instead of dinner because he never eats his meals here.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

Purley, I've been feeding the Satin Balls for a couple of months, and I've seen no discernible weight gain in my pups. But I certainly have not been overfeeding either. My 4.5 month old Spoo probably eats 6 a day and he just looks healthy. I supplement Orijen kibble and Honest Kitchen dehydrated food with the Satin Balls, and he's doing great.

I honestly think you can relax a bit. It seems you are incredibly worried about this, and I don't think you need to be. Try a few a day and work up is she can tolerate them. That's what I'd do. I think you'll find they work out well. Good luck!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have had dogs with diarrhea and its a pain in the neck. I just didn't want to end up that way with them. I guess I will start with a couple a day and if things are OK. Then increase them.

Mind you, I was hoping she would put on a bit of weight because she is quite scrawny.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sure she will gain weight with them, so I hope it didn't seem that I was saying she wasn't. You will need to supplement her normal feeding enough to make a difference, and I'm only slightly supplementing my pups daily meals. Plus, I said I didn't discern weight gain, and that might have been misleading. To clarify, he's a growing puppy, so he is obviously gaining weight. But he's not getting chubby or thick. He looks great.

And, I know what you mean about loose stools, so it seems like you're just going to have to introduce them slowly to be safe. Plus, what might make one dog have loose stools will not at all cause another to have them. I see that often between my two pups.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Any ideas on tweeking the recipe for Jasper who has grain allergies? I am thinking that the Total cereal may cause issues.

What are your thoughts on using ground turkey instead???

Thanks


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my guys get about 1/4-1/2 of satin balls a day in addition to their regular meal (which is raw) when i'm trying to up their weight. But we're talking 30-45lb dogs.  my 20 pounder a satin ball (small tennis ball size- so maybe 2-3" across) packs weight on really quick. 

Lilah- just make with out the grain. I use oats instead of total when i make mine (which is how i was taught to)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Can someone please post the full recipe? Jenny needs to gain weight bad before she is bred.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it's pretty basic 

Here's one variation: 
5 pounds ground meat
5 cups Total whole grain cereal
5 cups oats (slow cooking type)
2½ cups raw wheat germ
¾ cup oil
¾ cup molasses
6 egg yolks
5 packets gelatin
2 ½ tablespoons Solid Gold Seameal supplement

I don't put the gelatin in anymore or the solid gold. I also don't use total since well we don't get it up here- i just skip it and use the oats


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau: Recipe as follows and you cut cut in 1/2. I dont use the Knox joint gelatin. No need for it.

SATIN BALLS recipe:

10 lbs. hamburger meat (medium lean)
1 large box oatmeal (you can use whole or quick, I use whole)
1 jar wheat germ
1 1/4 cup vegetable oil. (you can substitute with Olive oil.. more nutritious)
1 1/4 cup mollases (buy unsulfured ones)
10 raw eggs (yolk, white AND egg shell crushed (pulverized in processor)

Mix all ingredients VERY well.

Spray several muffin pans with Pam .

place 3 TBSP in your hands and form into a ball. Drop each ball into the muffin tin. Cover muffin tin with alluminum paper and freeze. You can stack one on top of other. Freeze overnight.

Following day, take out of freezer, bang muffin pans on hard surfce and dislodge the satin balls. 

Bag all satin balls in ziplock bags and freeze.

Each ball is exactely 1/4 pound.

My dogs love it and many dogs have been known to gain and/or maintain great weight on this.

NOTE: MEAT SHOULD NOT BE COOKED


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

NeVar:

I like your recipe better. I will make mine the way you do. It has more ingredients which I like.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

What is this "Seameal" supplement and where can you find it? Is it necessary for the recipe?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe it is kelp, dried seaweed trace minerals etc.. 
I give my dogs kelp three times per week.
It keeps great dark pigment on whites' noses, and slows down fading.

Dont think it is necessary for the recipe but it cant hurt. It is very beneficial to dogs. Solid Gold makes it..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much Ladies!!! We'll have to give that a whirl. Both girls are very lean, but Jenny is way too thin. Hopefully this will help her put on some much needed weight.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks very much Ladies!!! We'll have to give that a whirl. Both girls are very lean, but Jenny is way too thin. Hopefully this will help her put on some much needed weight.


Arreau:
It really works great. I have had some finniky eaters and they all gained weight on the satin balls recipe.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> but Jenny is way too thin. Hopefully this will help her put on some much needed weight.


So is Lilah *sigh* 

When wet, she is skin and bones. Jazz, on the other hand, is solid as a rock! I hope that the satin balls will help Lilah too...


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I looked up Total cereal on the Internet because I had never heard of it. It says its not available in Canada but that its 100percent whole wheat.

Arreau probably can't find it either unless she goes across the line. I bought bite sized Shredded Wheat instead. It has no added salt or sugar. I just put it in a plastic bag and whopped in with my rolling pin.

My recipe was one someone had posted on here - a link to a dog site. It was the same but it didn't have that seameal stuff in it. Because I am feeding a Mini, I made the balls about 1inch in size and so far I have been giving Lucy three a day. 

The morning and evening ones, I hide her tablets in the satin balls. Of course, this morning she managed to eat the lump of satin ball and spit out the half of the tablet. That happened twice and then I just opened her mouth and dropped the tablet down her throat. I never know how they can eat a darn lump of meat and still find this little tiny half a pill in the middle!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again, and thank you Purley for the suggestion if I cannot find the Total. I do think I have seen it here, but will opt for the Shredded Wheat if not.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny would now like to kiss all of your feet!!! Yummy!!! Quick question though do you need to thaw them before serving?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

T- i thaw them somewhat before serving in summer (So they are icey but not thawed.. does that make sense? ) in winter i thaw them pretty much right out


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Betty Jo and Jenny would now like to kiss all of your feet!!! Yummy!!! Quick question though do you need to thaw them before serving?


I hope it is as successful for our girls as for all the others here. If nothing else, they will think they have died and gone to Heaven!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Has anyone noticed their puppers building since starting the Satin Balls?

I'm going to make Satin Balls, using the same recipe as WhitePoodles... 
Our girls eat Acana Wild Prarie and we do raw days, Bethany is nice and solid girl, big appetite but Rayah needs some building to do!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Penjilum:

I dont give my very young puppies the satin balls until they get to 3 mos. old only if I see that they are not well padded. I like them well padded and full bodied.

Depending on what food you give and the protein percentages if you ad to it the Satin Balls you may over do in the protein department.

Since I feed both puppies and adults with only 26% protein I do permit myself to give them the occasional Satin ball but only if I see that they lack in and are not at optimum weight.

I have always been very worried to give too much protein , that can burn a show coat and also cause at times Panosteitis (growing pain) in young pups.

The Satin balls are only as a last resort to putting weight on a dog who is not at optimum weight.

If you are feeding raw, that is a different story, so you know more about how raw should be fed together with grain.

I dont feed raw, only Lola is on part raw part kibble as her adoptive owner wants it this way so I feed her chicken carcases and parts once daily and the other feeding only kibble with some raw meat but that's all, my other dogs are not on and cant tollerate raw, especially(very) allergic to poultry and too much fat, they get vile diarrhea.

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE PHOTO YOU HAVE HERE.. GORGEOUS !! Did you do it?


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Penjilum:
> 
> I dont give my very young puppies the satin balls until they get to 3 mos. old only if I see that they are not well padded. I like them well padded and full bodied.
> 
> ...


Hi whitepoodles!
The protien levels in the grain free kibble we feed is 32%, which is much less than the kibble we used to feed Orijen 42%, we used to be afraid about too much protein also from reading about it on the internet but actually when we tried it over two ago we've had nothing but great results since. We've since switched to Acana grain-free wild prarie since we got Bethany and Rayah, it has 15% less meat but we make up for it with the raw feedings we do! 

The girls will be three months old on Sunday , Bethany is a nice chuncky filled out girl, no need for beefing her up. But Rayah on the other hand is a skinny-minney and needs to build up more. When it comes to eating her appetite is much much less than her sister Bethany, she will munch a bit and walk away...

Thank you for your advice and sharing your expierences with us!!! Very appreciated. 

As for the photo, yes i made it, with a little help from my photo shop photo editing program i have...lol! Glad you like it!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE PHOTO YOU HAVE HERE.. GORGEOUS !! Did you do it?


Whitepoodles, if you would love one made please don't hesitate to send me pictures and i'll gladly create a signature picture of your poodles for your posts!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Penjilum-Poodles;117429 said:


> Whitepoodles, if you would love one made please don't hesitate to send me pictures and i'll gladly create a signature picture of your poodles for your posts!


Penjilum:

Are you serious ?? I would LOVE to.. I am more than willing to pay you for your work, if so just let me know how much..
I really like what you did.

You can PM me your e-mail addy if you dont wish to post it here and I will forward you the photos.

THANKS SO MUCH !!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Penjilum:
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM!
And your WELCOME!


----------

